# de-chrome



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone any idea how easy it is to dechrome the windows on an A6?

I don't particuarly like the chrome, so im dying to remove it, but can't find anyone whos actually done it.

Alternatively, is it easy to replace the chrome? As i would be willing to buy a whole new set of chrome, and colour code it before fitting.

Cheers


----------



## 4.2Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

TurnipLicker said:


> Anyone any idea how easy it is to dechrome the windows on an A6?
> 
> I don't particuarly like the chrome, so im dying to remove it, but can't find anyone whos actually done it.
> 
> ...


 You really can't remove it. Most people wrap it with black vinyl.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can't just remove them, as they are necessary for the window seals. There are black ones available from the RS6, but they are hideously expensive. I thought about painting the chrome ones, but I've been wanting to do this, but have been assured by an ex-Audi Tech colleague that it is virtually impossible to remove the chrome trim without destroying it. New mouldings frequently come damaged too, since obviously they are rather fragile and apparently not very well packed.

I agree wrap it with vinyl is the only practical solution :thumbup: I've love to see pics of that if anyone has any?


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Well thats a pain.

Guess i'll look into vinyl wrapping them then.

Cheers guys!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Started wrapping today. 

Started with the grill, mostly pretty simple, but corners are a bit of a nightmare  Lucky all the bits that aren't great are already hidden.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5960915827/


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I painted my grille and its already chipped and got shiny spots everywhere after only a couple of months  Vinyl should stand up better at least :thumbup:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

God to know. I have tons spare, so it should be easy to re-cover the grill, and rest of the chrome.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Keep posting pics then  Very interested in how this turns out :thumbup:


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Pics of the back and sides now on the Flickr link above 

Now just need some decent wheels to finish her :thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That looks great!  Has it had any hot days in the sun yet?

Just the trims under the headlights to finish it off


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Those are done now too. Just need to go over a couple of small bits again, but im really happy with the finish.

Luckily in the UK there isn't that much good weather, so i don't need to worry about heat


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I thought you were in the UK  I'm in Devon, and its been nice and toasty recently, hence why I asked 

What sort of stuff did you do this with? I'm interested in doing it to mine now...


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

I brought from this person.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vehicle-W...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2c54d8903a

You can get cheaper, but he had loads of good feedback, and it was 1.2m wide, which is just the right size to cover the chrome bit at the bottom of the boot lid in one piece.

You'll also need a really sharp knife. I got one from a arts & crafts shop.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks :thumbup: I might get some


----------

